# Dad's ties - now little purses



## lola grace

Several years back my mother gave me some of my dad's ties and asked if I thought I could do anything with them. It took me a while to find something but when I saw the pattern to make these, I knew it was a must. I have 3 sisters, each will get one of them. I'm keeping the red/white polka dot one for myself, a childhood memory is demanding that. If I ever have occasion to make more I will definitely re-think the strap material. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tapraol

Those are terrific! I like the tie closure.


----------



## Tapraol

Those are terrific! I like the tie closure.


----------



## gginastoria

Very clever and sentimental gifts.


----------



## grandmann

Adorable Purses....very creative idea using ties!!!!


----------



## Maggie L

These are beautiful and a lovely reminder of your dad.


----------



## Knitted by Nan

lola grace said:


> Several years back my mother gave me some of my dad's ties and asked if I thought I could do anything with them. It took me a while to find something but when I saw the pattern to make these, I knew it was a must. I have 3 sisters, each will get one of them. I'm keeping the red/white polka dot one for myself, a childhood memory is demanding that. If I ever have occasion to make more I will definitely re-think the strap material. Thanks for looking.


I think you may have a money earner here. I am sure that many KPers have a collection of their husband's or father's neckties in the back closet. Well done, stand up and take a bow. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dialknit

wonderful , love them all :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## laurelarts

They are absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## lola grace

Knitted by Nan said:


> I think you may have a money earner here. I am sure that many KPers have a collection of their husband's or father's neckties in the back closet. Well done, stand up and take a bow. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Well, I don't know about for profit lol, but they did go together fairly quickly once I got my system in place.


----------



## Sillygilly

Great job ????


----------



## PGreene

So there is enough fabric to make the whole purse?


----------



## Lenaki

I love this. I have tons of ties in the closet that were my husband's. My son only wore a couple of them. Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Ann745

Lovely idea and your results are wonderful!  Love them!


----------



## Mary Cardiff

We bought mens ties, to make a cover for are Long Umbrella,


----------



## 44gram

What a great idea!!!


----------



## Ettenna

What a GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## Cronewbie

That is such a great use of old ties. So cute!


----------



## Gaildh

.Love them,


----------



## kiwiannie

Fantastic,fabulous work. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## luree

How cute . Does one tie make one purse ?


----------



## susandkline

Love them! I have a vest where the front is made of different ties. The back is solid. I bought it from a woman who sold them at craft shows. I took some of my dad's ties intending to do the same, but didn't get around to it. I did use some as appliqués on towels. Copied the outline of a hand for the appliqué and I call them (what else?) 'Hand' towels.
What did you dislike about your choice of handles on your purses?


----------



## TammyK

That's brilliant! :sm24:


----------



## Isa53

So cute. Did you have a pattern?


----------



## lola grace

PGreene said:


> So there is enough fabric to make the whole purse?


Yes, there is enough fabric to make the purse. They turn out to be about 6" x 7", not real big. I like the size for going out shop hopping or whenever you don't want to carry the big purse.


----------



## Mitzi

What a clever idea and good for memories of those who wore the ties. Your sisters will be pleased that you put them to such good use.


----------



## lola grace

Isa53 said:


> So cute. Did you have a pattern?


I bought the pattern from Nancy's Notions, it's called Tie To Go Purse. It was fun to do.


----------



## lola grace

susandkline said:


> Love them! I have a vest where the front is made of different ties. The back is solid. I bought it from a woman who sold them at craft shows. I took some of my dad's ties intending to do the same, but didn't get around to it. I did use some as appliqués on towels. Copied the outline of a hand for the appliqué and I call them (what else?) 'Hand' towels.
> What did you dislike about your choice of handles on your purses?


I used cord trim that is usually used in furniture or pillow making, it was hard to get it through the sewing machine. The pattern said the fabric used for the lining, different from the tie, could be used for the strap but I didn't really like that idea.

In a previous response to another KPer I said there was enough fabric from the tie to make the purse, and yes there is but there is a lining made of other fabric.


----------



## rujam

What a lovely idea. Many years ago, a visiting minister to out church was wearing a waistcoat made of ties but I really love the purse idea.


----------



## slmhuffman

These are ingenuous. So good to create old memories from something like a tie and then to share it with your family. I admire you for your creativity. I love them and the idea behind them.


----------



## God's Girl

adorable.


----------



## sewlee

Clever use of materials.


----------



## betty boivin

A friend of mine makes necklaces with them also... She sews them up so that the width of the smaller end is even all the way, then she inserts foam balls, ties between each one , makes a very original necklace.. They tie in a bow that can be worn at back or front adding to the style. I have two.. Wear them a lot!


----------



## betty boivin

By the way, meant to say that your little purses are very cute!


----------



## hryust

Do you have a pattern?


----------



## kathycapp

Fantastic design and what a wonderful remembrance


----------



## lola grace

hryust said:


> Do you have a pattern?


Yes, the pattern is called Tie To Go purse, bought it from Nancy's Notions. Thank you all for the nice comments. By the way, the idea of a necklace is quite unique!


----------



## Bunbun

lola grace said:


> Several years back my mother gave me some of my dad's ties and asked if I thought I could do anything with them. It took me a while to find something but when I saw the pattern to make these, I knew it was a must. I have 3 sisters, each will get one of them. I'm keeping the red/white polka dot one for myself, a childhood memory is demanding that. If I ever have occasion to make more I will definitely re-think the strap material. Thanks for looking.


really nice, looks about the size to carry my lifeline too.


----------



## roseknit

Really nice, how clever of you


----------



## didevine

betty boivin said:


> A friend of mine makes necklaces with them also... She sews them up so that the width of the smaller end is even all the way, then she inserts foam balls, ties between each one , makes a very original necklace.. They tie in a bow that can be worn at back or front adding to the style. I have two.. Wear them a lot!


That sounds interesting too! Do you have a picture you can share?


----------



## MousePotatoKnits

Oh I love them. I have a bunch of '50's ties would make lovely little purses.


----------



## Gweneth 1946

Love them but where did you get the material to match the tie closure. I saved my husbands ties for years then gave some of them away and cut the others apart for crafts but there was never enough material to make a purse.


----------



## whitetail

Very cute, what a great idea


----------



## gardenpoet

What a sweet thing to do with your dad's ties. Now I am wishing I had saved all of my husband's beautiful ties-- he stopped wearing them years ago except for formal occasions. Well, maybe not, I have so much stuff. But I love your idea!


----------



## susandkline

lola grace said:


> I used cord trim that is usually used in furniture or pillow making, it was hard to get it through the sewing machine. The pattern said the fabric used for the lining, different from the tie, could be used for the strap but I didn't really like that idea.
> 
> In a previous response to another KPer I said there was enough fabric from the tie to make the purse, and yes there is but there is a lining made of other fabric.


Thanks for your response. If I try it, maybe I'll use a chain with fabric at the shoulder.


----------



## Munchn

What a wonderful idea!


----------



## EEsMamajo

Cute idea! I'd like to do the same with out of same fabric as gd's dresses. Will you share the pattern link...


----------



## julie windham

Can you tell us where you found the pattern?

So many crafters make really ugly stuff out of ties (just MHO) but these are really cute.


----------



## NYBev

I kept my DH's ties. Maybe I should give it a try. Will try to find the pattern. Thanks for the post. Loved the purses.


----------



## bonnie ciomek

Do you have a partern. I would love to make some.


----------



## socksaholic

Those are really cute. Wish I had some of my dad's old ties from the 80's, they were so wide and would make excellent little purses!


----------



## bettyirene

Love your creativity and what a wonderful way to use up these ties.


----------



## thomsonact

Very nice!


----------



## joand

Really cute idea-- and a lovely memento.


----------



## lola grace

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Love them but where did you get the material to match the tie closure. I saved my husbands ties for years then gave some of them away and cut the others apart for crafts but there was never enough material to make a purse.


I'm not sure what you mean by the tie closure. For the lining of the purse I used fabric from my fabric stash. The widest point of the tie is cut off to be used for the flap before the rest of the tie is opened up to make the purse. Clear as mud?


----------



## brdlvr27

What a great idea


----------



## flokrejci

lola grace said:


> Yes, the pattern is called Tie To Go purse, bought it from Nancy's Notions. Thank you all for the nice comments. By the way, the idea of a necklace is quite unique!


The pattern is still available--I just ordered one.


----------



## Kay Knits

What a wonderful idea.


----------



## Susan Marie

Very clever!


----------



## Damama

Very clever, I love them.


----------



## linpeters

These are lovely! I can see turning them into an ornament for Christmas Tree with added embellishment to suit the receiver for a permanent way to have a beautiful reminder of Dad,Brother,Uncle, Grandfather,Son...etc....also a nice herschey kiss/candy cane/small keepsake or toy inside!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
a nativity countdown maybe?


----------



## cestwo

Lovely, what a great idea!


----------



## rita206

cute


----------



## Veleria

I've seen these before and always wondered that a tie doesn't gave that much fabric in them. How many of the same tie do you have to have to make one? I would like to do this with my husbands ties for the girls.


----------



## Veleria

Is the back side of the purse made of the ties or is the back of purse other fabric? I just can't see hiw a tie can have that much fabric. You did a lovely job.


----------

